# Lynch Syndrome



## taly (Oct 14, 2015)

Can anyone help me with the ICD 10 code for Lynch Syndrome?


----------



## jrwclean (Oct 14, 2015)

*Genetic predisposition*

Z15.09, but not as first listed diagnosis. If encounter is for genetic counseling, first list Z31.5. See ICD-10 Guidelines 1.C.21.3.


----------

